# Animated girl holding decap. head



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Printing this out.Thought I was done with bigger props.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

JustWhisper,

Great Prop and an excellent tutorial!

Are you planning to shoot a video?

RS


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The video is under the deer motor thread in the props section.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Here you go. It's pretty short, but you can get the idea.


[URL=http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg54/Just_Whisper/2008/Halloween/?action=view&current=Casey.mp4][/URL]


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Outstanding idea, and an excellent prop as well. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Wooo... she's kinda creepy. I likey!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Very nice work simple and effective


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

this sounds realy cool is there a picture that can be put back up?


----------



## robynb1 (Feb 8, 2009)

try this

http://hauntershaven.webs.com/casey.htm


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank YOu.. that is just to cool...


----------



## Craigfly (May 19, 2010)

Can not see the pictures or the video


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry guys. I moved the original photos and video and had to repost them here. It should be working now. Thanks for your interest in Casey. Isn't she a cutie? LOL

Robyn, thanks for covering for me until I got it fixed. And Dave, thanks for the heads up on my video not working.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That's great!!! I love it.


----------

